

Django-registration 1.0 is out - kmfrk
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-registration

======
arocks
This has been a long awaited update for django-registration to make it
compatible with Django 1.5's user model. To give some context, several people
submitted pull requests over the last few months which were continually
rejected. Glad to see this canonical Django package getting finally updated.

Note: The documentation[1] still describes 0.9 version.

[1]: [https://django-registration.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](https://django-
registration.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

~~~
nobodyshere
Yep, for some reason they decided it would be ok to delay release and deny
pull requests for so much time that many people (myself included) simply wrote
their own implementations.

------
truebosko
Am I missing something, or is there a reason that the Django 1.5
implementation didn't stretch into other parts of the project, like the built-
in RegistrationForm? It still uses the old User model directly.

[https://bitbucket.org/ubernostrum/django-
registration/src/8f...](https://bitbucket.org/ubernostrum/django-
registration/src/8f242e35ef7c004e035e54b4bb093c32bf77c29f/registration/forms.py?at=default)

------
sammy_rulez
Django registration is awesome but still no default templates ( or official
companion project that provides them) I don't get it.

~~~
huxley
The main developer James Bennett has discussed his reasons several times on
multiple venues, but the FAQ in the Read the Docs for django-registration
gives details in "Does django-registration come with any sample templates I
can use right away?"

[https://django-
registration.readthedocs.org/en/latest/faq.ht...](https://django-
registration.readthedocs.org/en/latest/faq.html#installation-and-setup)

Other people have provided good baselines to work from, the Djen of Django
provides explanations with their samples:

[http://agiliq.com/books/djenofdjango/chapter5.html#reusable-...](http://agiliq.com/books/djenofdjango/chapter5.html#reusable-
apps)

(note I haven't upgraded to 1.0 so not sure if there are any
incompatibilities)

~~~
sammy_rulez
Yes.. I have read the faq but

1 "Providing default templates with an application is generally hard to
impossible" not true since the introducton of app template loader

2 "A number of things in django-registration depend on the specific
registration backend" 99 % uses standard db/user built in backend. If you use
social-auth or similar you (almost ) do not need registration

I second 'yourcelf' comment below.. I always use his template as a starting
point.

May be a management commas that generate those default templates? ( not a big
fan of template generation anyway)

------
amarsahinovic
For the interested, overview of the user registration apps for Django:
[https://speakerdeck.com/tedtieken/signing-up-and-signing-
in-...](https://speakerdeck.com/tedtieken/signing-up-and-signing-in-users-in-
django-with-django-allauth)

------
OhWhyBother
Django newbie here, how does Django-registrations compare to django-userena?

~~~
ineedtosleep
From my quick stint with django-userena, it felt very constrained. At that
time, my application's login requirements were simple, but needed a few minor
tweaks. It's been a while, but I recall that doing so didn't seem like an easy
task, so I switched to django-registration then eventually using the Django
1.5 custom user model.

Overall, I'd say do a quick run through of both. If one of them has exactly
what you need, stick with it. Otherwise, you are probably better off using the
default User model or extending the default.

------
surfearth
Is it now possible (and straightforward) to drop the requirement for a
username and solely use email addresses for user accounts?

~~~
orenbarzilai
Why not just enforce the username field to email syntax?

~~~
zalew
because of max_length=30

~~~
orenbarzilai
True! I changed it manually in the production DB.

------
kmfrk
I wanted to link to the changelog, but James (Ubernostrum), understandably,
hasn't updated it yet.

